# East Coast Guitar Builder



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Just a plug for a friend of mine who's gone full time into building acoustic guitars and mandolins..
Check him out. If your in Nova Scotia stop by.

http://www.whitaker-guitars.com


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

Beautiful. I hope he builds a good clientele on the internet.


----------

